# Angol



## vendeg38 (2022 November 24)

Sziasztok! Valaki esetleg tudja azt az oldalt ahol meg találom az angol tzt?
Ez kellen: project 5 unit 3
Csatoltam képet a könyvről.
Köszönöm szépen a segítséget előre is.


----------



## zsanilya (2022 December 1)

Szia, 

Talán ez lehet az 





Project 5 test - CALAMEO Downloader


Publishing platform for digital magazines, interactive publications and online catalogs. Convert documents to beautiful publications and share them worldwide. Title: Project 5 test, Author:




calameo.download


----------



## vendeg38 (2022 December 1)

zsanilya írta:


> Szia,
> 
> Talán ez lehet az
> 
> ...


Sziaa köszi,de sajna nem addig stimmel hogy project 5 de ez a régebbi verzió én pedig az újat keresem,ha esetleg abban tudnál segíteni azt meg köszöném


----------

